# wheel chair user needs in an RV



## kgerring (May 16, 2010)

What are some of the most important requirements for a wheelchair user in an RV?
In order to buy one I would like to hear from someone who would know because they have had experience in rving with a travel traler or motorhome.

Thanks,
kg


----------



## SuperMike (May 17, 2010)

Re: wheel chair user needs in an RV



Hi kg All things are possible this RV was modified here in England, so you must be able to find something for your needs. Go down the bottom of the page to see the pictures. 

http://www.nostone.net/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/008273.1.3396971402052292671 

My wife is disabled, but fortunately not in a wheelchair, her only problem was getting up the stairs into the RV Regards SuperMike



EVERYTIMEI EDIT A POST IT GOES ALL FUNNY, WHAT AM I DOING WRONG. :laugh:


----------

